# Teragon Labs - Real or Fake Dbol?



## 604Guy (Oct 24, 2011)

I am familiar with the pink tabs but now I have four bottles, and two of them are much smaller white tabs with a line in the middle. The batch lot numbers are the exact same with the exact expiry date. So im assuming it could possibly be fake? On the other hand, I have read the white tabs are the newer ones and are legit. What do the veterans on here say?



















Also ...

Pink tabs bottle #1 = 99tabs
Pink tabs bottle #2 = 98tabs
White tabs bottle #1 = 100tabs
White tabs bottle #2 = ???

why is it inconsistent for tabs count for the pinks?


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 24, 2011)

Honestly, who knows about any so-called real / fake / counterfeit. etc.. gear anymore... No one can tell you for sure. Just use the stuff and keep a logbook of your nutrition, workouts, strength gain or loss, etc.. Thats really about the only way to tell about 99% of the stuff out there bro. Sad but true.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 25, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Honestly, who knows about any so-called real / fake / counterfeit. etc.. gear anymore... No one can tell you for sure. Just use the stuff and keep a logbook of your nutrition, workouts, strength gain or loss, etc.. Thats really about the only way to tell about 99% of the stuff out there bro. Sad but true.




big true!


----------

